# Engine Compartment shade of paint



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello is the shade of black in the engine compartment also the 60% or is it just a semi gloss color??
thanks in advance


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The 60% is close to a SEMI. 
The Firewall, Core Support, Underside of Hood will be 60% while the wheel tubs, Blower Case and a few other pieces will be a higher gloss. 

FWIW: Below is an image from an untouched '66 for reference, Note the paint line/separation on upper firewall. 
Unfortunately I don't recall which plant it was assembled at and this detail did vary plant to plant. 
2nd image is my '66 which was built in Framingham, it was sprayed all the way up.


----------

